# stempel problem..



## mR.fLopPy (23. August 2002)

hi leute! ;-) 

ich hab ne frage zum stempel-tool.. kann man irgendwie den bereich den man abgestempelt hat fixieren.. also so das dich das fadenkreuz nicht mehr weiter bewegt..

ciao + danke :error: 
floppy


----------



## freekazoid (23. August 2002)

fixieren nicht wirklich in dem sinne, jedoch kannste oben wenn der stempel ausgewählt ist das kästchen 'ausgerichtet' anwählen oder auch nicht.
_ausgerichtet an: _ das fadenkreuz folgt immer deinen bewegungen. behält also den abstand exakt bei. folgt auch wenn du nicht gerade stempelst.
_ausgerichtet aus: _ das fadenkreuz bleibt dort wo du es gesetzt hast. egal wo du klickst und stempelst. beginnt erst zu folgen wenn du den stempel bewegst.


----------



## mR.fLopPy (23. August 2002)

hmm.. das ist ein wesentlicher mangel in ps.. *-zensuriert-* (ärgerlich)

aber naja.. vielleicht fehlt mir nur ein bisschen übung damit..

thx 4 the info
greetz + peace J


----------



## freekazoid (23. August 2002)

uh … oh

das mit dem wasserzeichen hätt ich nicht gesagt


----------



## Mythos007 (23. August 2002)

:error: :error: :error:


----------



## mR.fLopPy (23. August 2002)

herje.. ich will hier nichts illegales machen.. das war ganz ehrlich nur ein beispiel.. es ist eigentlich nur ein normaler text auf nem button den ich verschwinden lassen wollte.. :{}

PS: deine smileys machen mir angst Mythos..


----------

